# Salam



## Shining (Mar 1, 2014)

Salam everyone,

I am living in Surabaya and originally from Indonesia. I am planing to live abroad in the future, so I must prepare myself with necessary information to live abroad. Meanwhile getting information, I'd like to help expat who live in Indonesia who need more information about this city. So, even you cannot speak Indonesia but able to speak english, I'll be glad to help you on my free time.

Salam:smile:


----------

